# Beware of Merit Solutions (formally Lipinski) of New Jersey



## Prim1234 (Dec 10, 2014)

They do not pay there subs.


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

very detailed post!!!!!!



are you afraid to come on here with your regular screen name and post this


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

A little more info would be helpful.....

I'm hoping this is an issue from last season because if you expect payment from a national or almost any commercial client inside 30 days I'd keep dreaming.


----------



## Prim1234 (Dec 10, 2014)

We just one our lawsuit against them, we serviced 3 CVS locations last year.
long story short they owed us a lot of money, begged us to continue working for them.(and we did) There VP contacted me directly and assured us we would get paid. He told us there is a problem with there accounting system. 
After a year of filing different legal we were awarded a judgment against the company and are waiting sherriff sale.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, 

after serving for President Clinton, now she does this ???

Thanks for the "heads up".....


----------



## Prim1234 (Dec 10, 2014)

After the strings of emails sent from there company they new they were in the wrong and should have paid as soon as we sent the first letter from our lawyer but didn't. This pushed us into a long dragged out process of filings.

This is not the way a company should treat there subs.


----------



## snowcookie (Feb 13, 2010)

*Ssdd*

Same people, different company. Merit, Lipinski, USM, Ferrandino, Valley Crest, Brickman, Viox, Kellerman...all the same people, just moving from one company to a competitor. All thieves, all with airtight contracts that leave the vendors holding the bag. If it ices and only snows 1 inch, they don't pay. If a customer slips and falls on that icy lot, you are responsible. We nearly lost our business because of these guys. Never again. If you have a negative experience with these bozos, please post for all to learn from.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I worked for Lipinski about 8 years ago and it took them about 5+ month to pay me.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Dogplow Dodge;1896844 said:


> Wow,
> 
> after serving for President Clinton, now she does this ???
> 
> Thanks for the "heads up".....


I think you mean Lewinsky not Lipinski, lol.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

pretty sure we have enough of these discussions floating around, especially when someone registers at the site just to post such a thread.

so, I'm closing this one out. thanks


----------

